# Here to help and learn



## ExxxtraBacon (Sep 18, 2015)

Glad to be apart of these boards now.

I came to learn and help others out.  Glad to be on with you guys! Respect.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2015)

That's fucking awesome bro. Play your cards right and you'll be a REP one day. No higher honour, especially here at IMF!


----------



## brazey (Sep 19, 2015)

LMAO......  Welcome... Always room for extra bacon.


----------



## jas101 (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome. I like bacon.


----------



## ExxxtraBacon (Sep 19, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> That's fucking awesome bro. Play your cards right and you'll be a REP one day. No higher honour, especially here at IMF!



That would be sickkk


----------



## ExxxtraBacon (Sep 19, 2015)

brazey said:


> LMAO......  Welcome... Always room for extra bacon.



Especially on those Tendercrisps at Burger King


----------



## ExxxtraBacon (Sep 19, 2015)

jas101 said:


> Welcome. I like bacon.



Thank you bro


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

